

Instant search hacker news - zallarak
http://hn.algolia.com/

======
ColinWright
This is just a link to the search box that's at the bottom of every page -
does this _really_ deserve a submission?

Really?

~~~
NaNaN
Well, I have just found it... STFW is better now. ;)

------
ilbe
Cool, I tried a few searches for links I've saved off and it works quite well

